# Bit for cutting aluminum



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a bit that is hard enough and sharp enough to cut 1/8" aluminum. It just needs to be a straight bit. I will just be reducing the width of the flange of an aluminum channel by 1/8". The flange is 1/8" thick. The channel is 6063-T52 aluminum. Does anyone know where I can get a straight bit that can handle the job?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mark

I understand that most quality router bits can trim non-ferrous metals ( Aluminum, brass etc)

How much of this channel do you need to trim?


----------



## mickelsen (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi James,
I won't be trimming too much, about 40" total.
Mark


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Get a scrap piece of the same aluminum and try cutting it with your cheapest bit. I do not expect you to have any problems. If you do experience a problem - you've only spent $8 learning that it wouldn't work. A word of caution: everyone in the room needs to wear ear protection - not as much for hearing as for protection for hot flying shreds!
*OPG3*


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

OPG3 said:


> Get a scrap piece of the same aluminum and try cutting it with your cheapest bit. I do not expect you to have any problems. If you do experience a problem - you've only spent $8 learning that it wouldn't work. A word of caution: everyone in the room needs to wear ear protection - not as much for hearing as for protection for hot flying shreds!
> *OPG3*


I agree on the ear protection... would also recommend eye protection. Both of which should be SOP anyway.
Here's a source for bit especially designed for aluminum in case you need to go that route
Aluminum Router Bits: Non-Ferrous Metal Cutting Router Bit Selection


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

For aluminum I prefer to use a face shield over just safety glasses. Hot aluminum on the face is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Something short, something carbide, something cheap. The fixtuting is critical not the cutter.
Generic tool: 1/2 shank, 1/2: FL, Carbide faced or solid, single or double flute, spiral, helix or straight.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

For aluminum I prefer to use a face shield over just safety glasses. Hot aluminum on the face is very uncomfortable.
__________________
James
Whittier, CA.

Just because you can, doesn't always mean you should

Good point, James; but it is a great way to remove a beard! *OPG3*


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

OPG3 said:


> For aluminum I prefer to use a face shield over just safety glasses. Hot aluminum on the face is very uncomfortable.
> __________________
> James
> Whittier, CA.
> ...


But wouldn't that leave something that resembles razor rash?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes James, 
The "razor rash" factor is a good reason to use the face mask! I've learned from my mistakes that hot, metal objects in my ear is not a recipe for a fun day. *OPG3*


----------



## Julio Navarro (Oct 14, 2011)

Usually when I see metal being routed or machined there is a coolant, water, oil or something else. Would routing aluminum on a router table require some kind of coolant?


----------

